# A3J / RA-5C Vigilante losses, NAA not Navy



## GrizBArizona (Jul 21, 2022)

I am off the mark here. WWII. But this forum is the best.

Just wondering if anyone has ever attempted to get old Accident Reports from the Manufacturer.

In this case, NAA (now Boeing).

Is there a way to get into their old boxes of STUFF?

See attached spreadsheet. These Mishaps occurred with NAA and had not been delivered to the Navy. What to do?

I am compiling all the Vigis but these are unknowns...


----------

